# Fido Voicemail Fix for unlocked iPhones



## Maverick (Sep 18, 2007)

My Fido Voicemail stopped working after switching to the iPhone. Here's how you fix it:

NOTE: must have call forwarding on the iphone set to OFF
On the phone dial:
*004*3436# <press call>
(this resets all conditional forwarding to fido)
**61*3436**20# <press call>
(this sets the ring delay for unanswered calls to 20 seconds)

That's it. The "3436" in the above commands is Fido's Vancouver VM exchange, you'll likely have to set it differently in other parts of Canada (or just set it to the VM access number for your area).

There appears to be a bug in the way the iPhone is registering forwarding with the network. I *believe* that Apple set the iPhone to send the "*004*" GSM command when the user turns on forwarding on the phone... whatever command its setting, its the wrong one. Then if you turn off VM on the phone, the network never knows to send it to vm, so it just keep ringing.

So, although this fixes VM, **you can't enable forwarding on the iPhone or else you will need to reset you VM again with the above commands.** That sucks for me, cause I use forwarding almost every day.


----------



## g.c.87 (Sep 20, 2007)

So could this be done on Rogers as well? If so would anyone know the numbers?

EDIT: I figured it out. Now everything works great on Rogers. I posted what I did in the Rogers voicemail thread.

P.S. This is an awesome site. I found it a couple of months ago and finally decided to join.


----------



## rcanada (Feb 24, 2009)

*Shame on FIDO!!*

Hello, I just came to know that FIDO has deactivated the conditional forwarding service to all its customers. I think this is a ridiculous business decision. We were using the call forwarding service for so long and it was an important tool for our business.

Now this feature is gone I have no more plan to stay with FIDO anymore and will cancell all our phone plans with FIDO.

Shame on FIDO!!


----------



## MikeyXX (Aug 2, 2008)

g.c.87 said:


> So could this be done on Rogers as well? If so would anyone know the numbers?
> 
> EDIT: I figured it out. Now everything works great on Rogers. I posted what I did in the Rogers voicemail thread.
> 
> P.S. This is an awesome site. I found it a couple of months ago and finally decided to join.



What rogers voicemail thread? I did a search for your posts, but you post a lot and I couldn't find it. Could you provide a link? or the contents? I want to chane when my voice mail kicks in.


----------



## nakitaloving (Feb 21, 2010)

i cant find the Fido's VM# for Toronto... do u know?


----------



## azerjaban (Jul 21, 2010)

Hello!

Thank you for trying to help us unlock our voice mail, unfortunately you method did not work for me as my iphone listed error for each forward. This method though did work for me and I hope posting here helps others, for unlocked iphones in EDMONTON with FIDO:

1. Dial *5005*86*7807071123# EXACTLY LIKE THAT WITH * AND #. Then press Call.

DONE! Pushing the voicemail button should access direct now and if not save the 7807071123 as your voicemail speedial.


----------

